# 50/38/12 Tri-Blend Regular Short sleeve Tshirt



## Broly (Apr 26, 2013)

I believe this would be the right place to post this. Does anyone know where I could buy blank Tri-Blend (50/38/12 no singles or anything like that) regular short sleeve T-shirts? Here is an example of one I bought from Pac'sun a while back and they sell them on their website. 

I would love the same exact type but blank for working out in since they are so comfortable. I ordered from Amazon, top dog gear, top outfitters, American apparel, and so on and ever went as far as contacting some businesses like "customink" to order some. 

However, even though the sites say they are 50/38/12 they are "50/38/12, 30 singles" and when I received them they are 50/25/25 and I have no clue if the 30 singles change that. The 50/25/25 are nice but way to tight for my taste. Would anyone know where I could purchase these types of shirts that are exactly like this these--> 


1.) Men's Volcom T Shirt Tee Navy Heather Logo New Surf Skate Small s Tri Blend | eBay
or
2.) Hurley Icon Slash Tee at PacSun.com

I would hate to workout in clothes that are not really meant for the gym. Thanks for any help possible!


----------



## priusjames (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm intrigued by the very detailed specification, got curious and checked around.

I found them in long sleeve and ladies short sleeve (and long sleeve hoodies), but not men's short sleeve.

Now I want some!

Good luck...


----------



## Broly (Apr 26, 2013)

Its an entirely different shirt going from 50/38/12 to 50/25/25. The 50/38/12 drapes and is extremely durable and great because it does maintain shape but allows for a lot of movement. This is the holy grail of workout shirts. I just need to find who manufactures such great shirts blank!


----------

